# NUMB - DP Film w/Matthew Perry UPDATES



## Dreamer

The film company now has a link to a brief MP3 trailer of the film!

My fear as always as usual, forever, is no one will understand, and the writer and director Harris Goldberg HAS DP!

Pray, and pray some more. At least we're "in the news." :shock:

http://insightfilm.com/numb.html

If this comes up "Coming Soon" go to YouTube, someone had sense to upload it there ... bless whoever it was ... I'm really looking forward to it, but I wonder if it's merely because I connect so much with it, because of my own knowledge/experience. Some people might think it's a boring love story, have NO idea. Very curious.

*NEW LINK: ON YOUTUBE:*






*Description from Insight Film Productions:*

"Screenwriter Hudson Milbank suffers from acute depersonalization disorder. So alienated from his own life that he makes the chronically depressed look perky, Hudson lives alone, watches The Golf Channel all day, can't hang on to a relationship, shoplifts in order to get his adrenalin up off the floor, fears that thinking about his dad's death will bring it to pass, loathes his mother, and in general, is as nutty as a crapshack in a peanut farm.

Obsessed with the underlying sadness that infuses his wretched existence, Hudson is a man in hell, but he thinks that his long catalogue of dismally unsatisfying and mutually self-destructive relationships is over when SARA stumbles into his life. He knows she can save him. She knows he has to save himself. Together they save each other.

And it's funny too."


----------



## Guest

Hey thanks for this Dreamer, if any one wants to learn how to download it when it gets released? give me a shout? although I?d respect people would rather fund Matthew Perry then rip him off? ?Each to their own?


----------



## Dreamer

Darren,
Thanks for the download idea. I am miserably old fashioned. I feel guilty crossing the border with nothing to hide, LOL, and have gotten my car searched for "acting guilty" for no reason.

My feeling on this is, I don't go out to the theatres that much. A lot of garbage out there, and I can rent a DVD for $3.00 and watch all the special features.

My thought on this is I'd like to finance Harris Goldberg, who has DP, for making this film apparently with a good bit of the money he earned from "Deuce Bigalow", whatever it's callled. You have to do that sort of stuff to have the $ in Hollywood to make your own work.

I've watched the trailer a few times. Some of the statements are on point. I just find it difficult reconciling DP w/humor. I'm sure Perry will be very good and carry the picture. The billion psychiatrists he seems to go to is very believable as well. Did find that funny. I think one falls asleep. His experience is based on reality (no pun intended).

I have to say, I'm planning to actually pay to see "Zodiac" as I want to have company and I like a full audience for somethiing like that. Also some films are meant to be seen in a big theatre. "2001: A Space Odyssey" sp! cannot be seen on anything but the big screen.

Cheers.
D


----------



## Dreamer

DP IS "coming out of the closet." I don't know if this will hold an audience's attention though. And Goldberg HAD to use humor to bring people in. That's why I'm thinking a DP themed performance should best be an off-broadway type theatre production. Anyone want to help me write it? :?

Also had a thought that Goldberg will do the promotion circuit. I hope in SOME interview he can speak freely about his illness. It's the promotion that will make a big difference. Truly.


----------



## jc

unless people suffer from dp/dr they wont really take it in,sorry to sound negative but its a bit of a bubblegum life


----------



## 17545

Wow, this movie looks awesome, haha. I love the humor aspect of it. You guys are taking it way too seriously. I'd hate sitting there watching people be completely serious about DP/DR, the whole time. That'd be boring as shit.

I sent the trailer to a friend of mine who doesn't have DP/DR, and he thinks it looks awesome as well.


----------



## Dreamer

jc said:


> unless people suffer from dp/dr they wont really take it in,sorry to sound negative but its a bit of a bubblegum life


JC, I agree. People won't get it. I know they won't. But what studio would distribute a totally depressing film about an illness no one even believes in?

Sad but true.

I am concerned. As I said, I've literally thought of writing a play about it. You can do a lot with a stage play. That's in 10 years however. There could be a cure then. Cough.

What I really like though, the more I watch it, is how he goes from doctor to doctor to doctor. Says to the pharmicist (who apparently becomes well acquainted with him), "I've never take an antipsychotic before. I'm not psychotic. I asked if I was psychotic. The doctor says no, if I ask if I'm psychotic, I'm not psychotic."

Harris Goldberg has been through the DP mill himself. I still give him tremendous credit for producing a film that will make no money. Also I believe it was filmed in Canada to save money. (Although that's a favorite place to shoot to save a buck in Hollywood anyway). I think the film cost about 3 million to make. You need a studio to back up that cost and that is NOTHING compared to so much crap out there.

Many CRAP films cost 40 MILLION to make. My guess is Perry took a cut in pay for this as well. Not certain of any of this, but this is what I'm guessing.

I am going to see Zodiac this afternoon. Refuse to go to the night performance, LOL.

Here's hopin'.

D


----------



## PPPP

.


----------



## Revelation_old

It needs to have some humour in it or people will dismiss it and call it weird (think, PUNCH DRUNK LOVE with Adam Sandler).

This is a good thing for the cause. A great thing actually. This is awesome.


----------



## Terri

I am very curious as to how a person with DP is going to be portrayed in this film.
I hope it raises awareness in the right places.
look forward to viewing it.

Jasmin


----------



## [rula]

Dreamer said:


> "I've never taken an antipsychotic before. I'm not psychotic. I asked if I was psychotic. The doctor says no, if I ask if I'm psychotic, I'm not psychotic."


That part cracked me up, just because of how many times that's come on this board. at least it seems the movie is realistic. oh well, individual tickets for the Tribeca Film fest don't go on sale 'till April 14th and the actual schedule is released at the end of this month. maybe the NY dp support group would wanna go together?


----------



## Dreamer

Revelation said:


> It needs to have some humour in it or people will dismiss it and call it weird (think, PUNCH DRUNK LOVE with Adam Sandler).
> 
> This is a good thing for the cause. A great thing actually. This is awesome.


Rev, It IS a great thing. I do have to pinch myself. I've waited 48 years for this, LOL.

OMG, Punch Drunk Love. I'm so glad I got that on DVD. I NEVER nearly fall asleep during a film. I can't even sleep with the TV on, and I was bored to TEARS turned it off after 20 minutes. Also, some of these films like "About Schmidt" w/Nicholson. It gets intolerable.

*However, there is a classic film that is one of my favorites that people forget about. It's from the '80s? "Ordinary People". It's really a powerful story about a young guy, Timothy Hutton as a KID about 16, who nearly suceeds in killing himself. It is a serious film, but riveting, well done, and makes one truly understand mental angst. A very dysfunctional family. It is a great, great film. WORTH A RENT.*

It is a drama. And it works. It isn't boring. Great acting by Donald Sutherland, yes, Kiefer's Dad! :shock: Mary Tyler Moore in one of her best roles -- no she's not perky, LOL. She cannot love. Timothy Hutton is perfect.

I have a lot of criticism of "A Beautiful Mind" as well, yet it was very successful -- it could have been great. However schizophrenia of John Nash's type (or as they portrayed it) is so "visual" and "auditory"... but as a film (film person here) it was poorly edited. I thought it was messy. And I asked people when they left the theatre, "What did you think of it?" they said, "Oh, it was all about how love conquers all."

There were very powerful scenes in it, yes. What ticked me off is that Russell Crowe was in an interview on Letterman or Leno and made jokes about schizophrenia. Neither Leno... yeah, Leno, nor Crowe knew about the illness. I was unhappy that Crowe didn't say something about the seriousness of the film. It probably wouldn't have been made had he not signed on though. But not a sentence, and he didn't seem to have learned a thing about schizoprhenia, PLAYING a schizophrenic. That's just wrong.

Whatever. No one in that audience could probably tell you it was about schizoprhenia, LOL.

*Oooooo, and Rula how cool. All you New York folk should have a New York party and go to Tribeca! I should look into that, though it falls around the time darnit when my husband is visiting from CA, and are tickets a fortune?

You guys in the area. That would be excellent. Stand up and say, WE HAVE DP AND WE ARE MAD AS HELL AND AREN'T GOING TO TAKE IT ANYMORE."*

I like the humor as the actors seem to pull it off very well.

But again, DP is not a game. I have to laugh when Perry says, "I could stab myself in the eye with this fork and wouldn't notice." I have said that about MYSELF. He's saying all the real things ... like the psychotic business ... but I can hear comments from friends and relatives, "So why is it so hard for this guy? I don't see anything wrong with him at all."

*And One, Zodiac was amazing. I don't know how they recreated San Francisco so well from the 1960s!-- there were buildings missing, and we saw them constructed over time -- the TransAmerica building -- if that was CGI, I didn't notice, and if it was stock footage, I don't get it! It was wonderful. I love murder mysteries like that. And it was about obsession and how that case destroyed all these guys -- the detectives, the writers. Really a character study. Loved everyone in it.

And the creeps in the film, won't give anything away, scared the Hell out of me." And it's still an open case.

Ah, I love a good murder! On film that is. I want the soundtrack to Zodiac, that is my youth through college! I was obvious to that at the time.*

Cheers, 
D
* "Numb" is all for the best, regardless. Step by step "the times they are a changin'"*


----------



## Dreamer

Here is a link to the Tribeca Film Festival. Man, I'd love to go. I envy you New Yawkas 8)
http://www.tribecafilmfestival.org/
Yes all the info will be up soon for that as well.

I don't see how this can't be a love story w/out some positive ending. It is what an audience wants. They got one in "As Good As It Gets" -- OCD, where there was a great line; Nicholson says to Helen Hunt, "You make me want to take my medication."

In "Numb" this guy wants to get better for this woman.

In "Beautiful Mind" Nash credits his wife (in a speech that never happened in real life) for supporting him. She DID, but in real life divorced him. (Oh and I have the same feelings about Russel Crowe, bah, mean dude, though he is a decent actor.)

There's nothing wrong with that really. In real life, I want a loving relationship that is so hard to find with all my baggage. And again this is based on Harris Goldberg's own life and battle with DP.



Cloverstone said:


> My thoughts at the end of the movie ["A Beautiful Mind"] were just that, are we all (on this board) just going to get through without ever finding our way out and into happiness?


This is my personal fear, and Perry says in the clip something like "What if I'm this way all of my life?" To the best of my understanding, and don't quote me, Harris Goldberg is not cured in real life either.

I do not want to "accept this", and that is not "giving in", but it has only stolen the joy away from everything. "Numb" could work if he DOESN'T get better, but is still trying to get better, and still gets the girl who is supportive of him.

Ah, I hear ya'.
D


----------



## Guest

Surprisingly i think they may have captured what its like to have dp, at least the preview looks that way, when he's talking to the woman pharmacist and things start to move. That looks like dp to me.


----------



## Revelation_old

Added properly to the "Depersonalization News" section

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/depersonaliza ... ticleid/35


----------



## sixtiessoul

Hey there,

We haven't talked for awhile. This movie Numb concerns me. If the writer was so concerned about putting "Depersonalization" out there, why isn't it in the trailer. "You're suffereing from Depersonalization which is a little blip in this DSM-IV handbook." I mean you could just SEE Matthew Perry going "That's it? That's my whole Goddamned future in that one little paragraph about a college student?! What. the. HELL?" And people would just GET how under-studied it is.

The only thing I could remotely relate to is "phasing" cuts from Matthew Perry's perspective. Using humor would be OKAYYY, but it's not a funny subject at all. In fact as we all know, DP/DR sucks and is terrifying. It just sounds like the tag-line "He is more than depressed, he's NUMB."

I've never felt numb with my DP/DR i've always felt frikken terrified. But then, it was a trailer and not the movie, so maybe i'm overreacting until we see it.

But, not to worry. I'm a novellist and i'm going to write about DP/DR based on what we've seen over the past 6-7 years based on Andy's Boards and dpselfhelp.com. Characters based on the most common studies, the cannabis induced, the very super-rare long-known (you of course), the trauma induced, and maybe the labor induced.

I mean, it'll have humor too, and not be a total and complete downer, but fer godssake, it should have "US", not Hollywood's acceptable, palatable version so "THEY" underSTAND "US", dig?

Peace n good health to you.

Doug/DJ/That70sboy/Sixtiessoul


----------



## Dreamer

sixtiessoul said:


> Hey there,
> 
> We haven't talked for awhile. This movie Numb concerns me. If the writer was so concerned about putting "Depersonalization" out there, why isn't it in the trailer. "You're suffereing from Depersonalization which is a little blip in this DSM-IV handbook." I mean you could just SEE Matthew Perry going "That's it? That's my whole Goddamned future in that one little paragraph about a college student?! What. the. HELL?" And people would just GET how under-studied it is.
> 
> The only thing I could remotely relate to is "phasing" cuts from Matthew Perry's perspective. Using humor would be OKAYYY, but it's not a funny subject at all. In fact as we all know, DP/DR sucks and is terrifying. It just sounds like the tag-line "He is more than depressed, he's NUMB."
> 
> I've never felt numb with my DP/DR i've always felt frikken terrified. But then, it was a trailer and not the movie, so maybe i'm overreacting until we see it.
> 
> But, not to worry. I'm a novellist and i'm going to write about DP/DR based on what we've seen over the past 6-7 years based on Andy's Boards and dpselfhelp.com. Characters based on the most common studies, the cannabis induced, the very super-rare long-known (you of course), the trauma induced, and maybe the labor induced.
> 
> I mean, it'll have humor too, and not be a total and complete downer, but fer godssake, it should have "US", not Hollywood's acceptable, palatable version so "THEY" underSTAND "US", dig?
> 
> Peace n good health to you.
> 
> Doug/DJ/That70sboy/Sixtiessoul


DP is difficult enough for ANYONE to understand, including doctors. The thing about this is Harris Goldberg/writer/director HAS DP himself. If this was the only way he could get the message out on film, I say go for it.

The trailer only shows a fragment of the total film. My hope is he will be having serious moments mixed with funny moments.

DP is Hell, it is not a joy. It isn't funny. Goldberg is not enjoying his DP as I understand it. But to reach out with some publicity, I can only see it as good right now.

I give him credit. He has no choice but to play the "Hollywood" game. My hope is that others who have this and have no word to put to it will say, "OMG that could be the word that describes ME."

I have no faith whatsoever that the general public will understand this any more than any other film on mental illness, and that includes "A Beautiful Mind".

The film will be coming out end of April/beginning of May as I can gather by the Tribeca site. Man I want to see it.

At any rate, like the "Elle" article which was imperfect, believe it or not, I have received 5 emails from people who read it. And the only way they could have found me is by reading the world depersonalization and plugging it into Google and doing random searches. My website wasn't in the article.

If it helped 5 people. I'm happy. Just to know they are not alone.

I indeed take little pleasures these days. Small simple pleasures.

Peace,
D


----------



## Guest

Yes it is true! The NYC DP/DR support group will sponsor a viewing at the fabulous Tribecca Film Festival and a champagne dinner at a local trendy cafe afterward. If you are to out of it, come anyway. I am and I don't have a clue why.
Hope to see you there.

Contact me at: [email protected]
"Numb and proud of it"


----------



## Guest

I am sorry but I have to rescind my offer of the dinner after the movie on behalf of the NYC DP support group. The show times are quite late in the evening or during working hours on a Friday afternoon. Please let me know if you want to join us Tuesday, May 1, at 10 PM. The cost is $18.00 per ticket. Hope you can join us.

Contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## Milan

> If it helped 5 people. I'm happy. Just to know they are not alone.


That's great!!


----------



## = n

This is a good thing.


----------



## Dreamer

= n said:


> This is a good thing.


I think so too. Now I'm in love with Matthew Perry 8)

The Insight Films link now says "Coming Soon" so FYI, it's on YouTube ... interesting there's a lot of stuff there about DP and other mental illnesses. The world is changing ... amazing.






YouTube link to "Numb" -- same trailer, if you can't get to the Insight Films link.

It will be at Tribeca soon. Beginning of May!
L,
D


----------



## sixtiessoul

Dreamer,

Well like i said...no worries, i'm going to write 'THE' book on Depersonalization in novel form. I've got quite alot of good ideas, so i could probably have it out within the year.

peace n love

sixtiessoul / dougie


----------



## suz

If you do make sure you let us know about it. I'd love something like that for my friends and family to read.

And of course I'll be dragging them all to see numb, I do hope it's good.

Oh to be understood...



sixtiessoul said:


> Dreamer,
> 
> Well like i said...no worries, i'm going to write 'THE' book on Depersonalization in novel form. I've got quite alot of good ideas, so i could probably have it out within the year.
> 
> peace n love
> 
> sixtiessoul / dougie


----------



## Dreamer

Lunar Lander found a great article about the film. I'm feeling more and more ... positive about it.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/harris-go ... 46145.html

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtop ... 7178#97178

*Huffington Post*

*Turning A Sudden Mental Disorder Into A Film*

We're bringing fresh coverage throughout the 6th annual festival. Check back daily for the latest.

by 04.18.2007 Harris Goldberg
READ MORE: Matthew Perry, Kevin Pollak

I was born in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada, a place where you were either chronically cold, chronically depressed or chronically funny. I was blessed with all three. I started doing stand-up at age fourteen, lied and said I was sixteen, years later hosting "The Montreal Comedy Festival" and appearing on Conan O'Brien as one half of the infamous "Blue Man Ass Group" with Rob Schneider which can still be seen on http://www.harrisgoldberg.com.

Looking up to my older brother, Daniel, who wrote and produced such hit films as Stripes, Meatballs, Junior, Private Parts, Road Trip and Old School, I gave up his dream of being a professional tennis player, mainly because I wasn't good enough, and followed in his footsteps to Los Angeles where I sold his first screenplay within a week, signed as a client with William Morris the week after and thought, "Hey how hard can this be?"

Well, twenty-five studio screenplays later I scored a couple of modest hits writing and co-producing Deuce Bigalow; Male Gigolo The Master Of Disguise, and Without A Paddle. (All films I never paid to see myself).

After something akin to a nervous breakdown, I took a major right turn in 2006 writing the very personal and autobiographical Numb which, to my surprise, was quickly financed for me to direct as my first feature film.

The project quickly attracted a terrific cast including: Matthew Perry, Mary Steenbergen, Kevin Pollak and Lynn Collins. Through the cathartic and intense process I will tell you my two most proud moments of the entire thing was when I garnered the trust of Matthew to do the amazing job he did and who I've come to love and... was asked to take a walk with Academy Award winning actress, Mary Steenbergen, where I was sure she was going to say I sucked as a director and instead heard the heavenly words: "You are an actor's director."

At first I was apprehensive even writing the film due to the autobiographical nature of the story, fearful it may be seen as self indulgent or worse, too revealing.

After our first test screening I found myself in an elevator going down to the parking garage with audience members who had no idea I had anything to do with the thing. I was amazed as they began quoting lines, how the ailment afflicting Hudson, the main character, tapped into their own feelings, fears, anxieties about what was happening to them on some level. I couldn't believe it. I had written and directed something personal that had somehow, someway resonated with the general public. At least on that night. I felt like a hundred dollars.

Before Numb I was considered a high concept, studio comedy writer. Little did I know during those years of delivering broad films with big set pieces to score that high, double digit opening weekend, my mind was getting ready for something I never could have predicted.

The prediction came true on the night of February 14, 1991 where I hit a wall so bizarre, so strange, so painful that I'd wonder if I'd ever make it out alive. It took years of silent suffering before I had the wherewithal to write what was happening to me. I called it Numb because that's exactly how I felt. Numb to everything around me. Including myself. No one ever knew. No one could ever tell. I bravely hide this mysterious malady through sheer will power as my world closed in on me.

As Hudson describes in the film, the psychological definition of this condition was called "Depersonalization:" The feeling that everything around me appeared unreal, as if living in some kind of hellish dreamlike state.

I was convinced these symptoms were triggered by smoking a single joint on that fateful February evening. That the massive intake of THC had somehow altered my brain to a place it could never recover. If this were the case I would forever blame myself for permanently shifting my life through one act of stupidity. If it wasn't, then I hoped maybe there could be some way back to normal.

It was also at this time that I met a girl. A great girl. I'm talking soul mate material. I hid my condition from her too. I knew, if I really wanted this to work, I would have to heal thyself and heal it fast. This took me on journey into the mental health profession to the tune of $150,000. I saw every psychiatrist, psychologist, cognitive behaviorist and researcher, leaving no stone unturned as doctor after doctor tried to explain my chronic, unending spacey nightmare on extreme anxiety, depression, genetics or a combination of all three.

It was through these travels, and the writing of the screenplay, that I finally came to understand myself on a level I never would have reached before the event. As the script circulated around town, instead of people saying, "Hey cool story," they would pull me aside, call me at night, send worried e-mails of their own secret experiences with detachment, anxiety and panic. What I thought was something that could only happen to me soon became a subject I realized was happening to more people than I could have imagined; people overwhelmed by the times we were living, fueled by their lack of security, fear of their future, feelings of being... Numb.

This is that movie.


----------



## Dreamer

There should be more "external reviews" at the IMDB.

Go to http://www.imdb.com (Internet Movie Database)

Holy Moses.


----------



## shamrose

does anyone know if this film is on general release?


----------



## Dreamer

Latest update on "Numb". I believe it was well-received at the Tribeca, but the problem is a proper venue for it. Someone must pick it up and distribute it.

I'm wondering if it will be picked up in wide-release, e.g. broad release in cinemas. It could become "art house" or possibly marketed for HBO/cable and ultimately go to DVD.

On the other hand Harris Goldberg and the cast are big names. Goldberg has a reputation for pulling in studio money ("Deuce Bigalow"), etc.

I may be mistaken, but Tribeca is sort of an "audition" for many films, some by professionals, some by new filmmakers. It's up to distributors to say, "this film will make money, this film won't" what's the best way to market it.

I haven't seen it. I heard from one person (who however has our unfortunate inside personal understanding of DP) that it was really enjoyable and touching. Said person gave nothing away about the film other than that.

Keep checking the IMDB or Insight Films for distribution plans.

It will come out is some form! It has to!.

L,
D


----------



## shamrose

Keep checking the IMDB or Insight Films for distribution plans.

It will come out is some form! It has to!.

L, 

thanks


----------



## Marre90

Actually i hate people doing a movie on how i feel about this fucking problem. I should be watching the movie and not understanding a fucking thing of how the characters are feeling, problem is i know how they are feeling but i dont want to know because its scary. Just my thoughts about the movie.

marre90


----------



## Dreamer

Recent update: I don't think it's generating a lot of interest by distributers yet. However it will be seen at Sundance (Robert Redford's film festival). Sundance may be a better place for someone to pick up an off beat film.

As far as I'm concerned just getting this out to SOMEONE makes it worthwhile.

I don't know if it is strong enough for a wide theatrical release. My guess is shown on cable or some special TV release, and/or put on DVD.

SOMEONE would like to see Matthew Perry at minimum. I understand from one other review I saw somewhere -- IMDB? -- that Perry is great in it.

What's cool is the word depersonalization is used throughout. The character is suffering from it. It will clearly be difficult for "healthy" people to understand DP, but a lot of people with other issues may connect with it -- anxiety, taking medications, therapy, etc.

Fingers crossed for the Sundance festival.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

whatever as long as its leaked on the net or on dvd I just wanna check it out


----------



## Guest

Why?


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

why not?


----------



## Guest

You seem to have all the answers for yourself, why would you want to boost your sense of normality by watching a film that may just generalize your situation. we are all unique. What will you gain from it? 
I don't understand what all the hype is about this film.
Wont it just reinforce your situation?

Greg


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

im past the sensation of not being inside your own body
im past all those unwanted thoughts im just left emotionally dead
watching this film wil not put me back in the "loop"

I'd like to watch it because ive been through it and i'd like to watch it to show those close to me.

dont try and tell me I seem to have all the answers what the hell is wrong with you theres nothing wrong with beliving in yourself


----------



## Guest

I think you misunderstood me, I was just pointing out that you seem to have direction. I think that people think this film may give an understanding that we all crave. I mean for other people, personally I don't think so.

Greg


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

oh I just dont care if other people dont get it if they do cool if they dont so what as long as someone close to me understands because Im there to point out whatever


----------



## Guest

Hopefully.

Greg


----------



## Rozanne

When is this coming out?


----------



## Guest

I don't know, sorry

Greg


----------



## Guest

I'm gonna download it big styley!


----------



## Dreamer

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I'm gonna download it big styley!


I hate to say this EP, but I have no clue where you'd download it from, but this is a film where someone with DP went out on a limb, revealed this to others in Hollywood, spent a lot of money making, etc. It is a full length film.

Just IMHO. And yes, people can say, "Look at all the money that's made by certain films" -- yes, some truly trashy films. This is a "small picture" ... I wouldn't want to see it exploited.

People need to go see it for it to be distributed -- a distributor needs to know it can make money off of it. They have to recoup the cost of making the thing.

I guess I'm very much anti-pirating such things as I used to work in the film industry. Yes some actors get paid WAAAAY too much (but those who aren't stars get union wage, a set scale), but you don't necessarily become a billionaire being an editor, a set construction worker, a camera cable operator, a musician for the recording of a sountrack, etc.

And one is only as good as his/her last film. There is no guarantee of employment save in "below the line" positions. (Above the line are actors, producers, publicity, attorneys, composers, etc.) Filmmaking is a business, like any other. Only the top 1% of all the actors around ... maybe 5% make a lot of money. Same with top name directors.

Yes, there's money in film, but much of it is made overseas in DVD sales, and overseas releases.

Also, as I see it, the purpose of this film is ONE MORE VOICE speaking out, talking about DP/DR, making even a few people aware and reaching out to those who already have DP and don't know what they're dealing with.

Again, I have not seen the film, so I can't say if it's that great or not.

And Roz, look at earlier threads re: releasing this. It isn't easy. This is an "offbeat film" that isn't guaranteed a release. There are MANY films made that get shelved. This film is not a guaranteed "blockbuster."

I just hope I get a chance to see it one way or another. One more step in breaking down the barrier of stigma. Of trying to clear up just a tad misunderstanding what mental illness is, how it limits people, how it can ruin lives.

D


----------



## Anla

I keep waiting to see it released. I will want to go see this movie.

Anla


----------



## orangeaid

anyone have a rough idea of the date i tried looking on the internet i couldnt find anything.


----------



## Dreamer

orangeaid said:


> anyone have a rough idea of the date i tried looking on the internet i couldnt find anything.


As noted, the film needs to have a distributor. It's appearance at the Tribeca film festival ... well I don't know how well-received it was though I heard Matthew Perry and the rest of the cast were excellent.

I THINK (don't quote me) it will be at the Sundance festival as well.

It may be picked up by cable TV, HBO, etc. Or it may go straight to DVD.

As noted, simply go to http://www.imdb.com register and read the message boards on the lastest info. Unfortunately there isn't a lot there. They have info on reviews, etc. Haven't looked in a while.

Best,
D

*EDIT: I would not be waiting for a wide release on this. If it makes it to theatres it would be limited release in Art Houses, college towns. Not sure. I just don't think it is "big enough" to bring in a large enough audience, unfortunately. If I hear any news I'll post it.

On the other hand, I may be full of garbage. I hope I am. But the film industry is just business. And so it goes. More viewers want to see "The Transformers" and "Harry Potter" -- and that is what sells.*

:? 8)


----------



## elkacko

Is anywhere the film Numb available for download?


----------



## Soma

Don't be fooled into thinking this won't go on release as the major studios also have their own 'independents' (see Fox - Searchlight) They're not stupid - they know a target audience when they see one. Look at 'Lost in Translation' 'Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind' and 'Little Miss Sunshine' - Not quite blockbuster fare, but still successful.


----------



## Dreamer

Tone said:


> Don't be fooled into thinking this won't go on release as the major studios also have their own 'independents' (see Fox - Searchlight) They're not stupid - they know a target audience when they see one. Look at 'Lost in Translation' 'Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind' and 'Little Miss Sunshine' - Not quite blockbuster fare, but still successful.


Yes, I agree, but every film you mentioned was really of great quality -- but well, I really didn't like "Little Miss S." My sense is this is not that great a film. I haven't seen it, but it is odd that it received little positive press at Tribeca. The one review I saw on IMDB said, Perry great, film not so great.

I can't make any guesses, but I have less hope re: this film. I think the cast is what will draw a company to distribute. But this is Harris Goldberg's first time as a director as well.

I have worked in film and seen a lot of stuff tank. I was in TV mainly, but you wouldn't have believed how many TV shows were stopped BEFORE production when they were ready to go, and how many had 5 shows in the can and were never aired. I wish I had a composite of all the intro songs to those shows, LoL. Some were better than the pilots.

It's a dicey business. My hope is that Sundance will be more interested than Tribeca. The fact that this is getting very little positive attention is not a good sign. And sadly, some great films such as "Owning Mahoney" w/ Phillip Seymour Hoffman and John Hurt, "Happy Accidents" with Vincent D'Onofrio and ... Marisa Tomei? found few audiences. I don't think "Happy Accidents" made it to any theatre. I picked it up on DVD by as I'm a D'Onofrio fan. I often look for films that have actors or directors I enjoy. Sometimes they are AWFUL.

The film industry is a fickle buisiness.

One thing that is cool is my husband lives in L.A. They have constructed a fancy theatre complex in Pasadena that is really geared towards adults and such offbeat films. THEY HAVE A BAR. I think this is necessary to draw more sophisticated crowds, older crowds.

Zodiac, which you would think would be a HUGE draw (director Fincer did Fight Club and my fave Se7en), but it flopped as it was "too long," "too cerebral", "didn't have an ending" -- well the Zodiac killer has never been found in real life, :roll" !!! It was not a great film, but I enjoy that genre and paid my $10 bucks to see it, I was that excited about it, and was sort of bummed. It went straight to video after a very disappointing short run in theatres. The average young audience wanted more action, more gore. But really, overall, I didn't find it a strong film but granted I'm a huge critic.

Who knows. It is astounding how many completed films languish in vaults with no distributor.

*I HOPE, I HOPE, AND I HOPE I AM WRONG. But again, I have NOT seen the film, so I can't give a truly informed opinion. There are all sorts of fare at Tribeca that received rave reviews. I'll look again at what is on IMDB.*

Keep checking IMDB.com. It is the best place to get an idea of whazzup.

I don't know about downloads as I am against them.

Best,
D


----------



## Dreamer

A tad of an update:

Numb has been released at the following Film Festivals:

*USA	30 April 2007 (Tribeca Film Festival)
France	17 May 2007 (Cannes Film Market)
USA	30 June 2007 (Gen Art Film Festival) - Won Audience Award*

This is so confusing, but these are the main film distributors. Things are not the same as in the Golden Days of Hollywood.

Tone you are correct, Numb would have to be picked up by an independent subsidiary of one of the "top 6" -- the New United Artists, #7, doesn't count at the mo.

1. Disney (Buena Vista) - Touchstone, Miramax

2. Fox (20th Century Fox) - Fox Searchlight

3. Paramount - Viacom, Dreamworks

4. Sony - MGM, Columbia, Tri-Star, Sony Picture Classics

5. Universal Studios (NBC Universal)

6. Warner (Time Warner)

7. The New United Artists (MGM, Tome Cruise, Paula Wagner) (4 films a year initially)

*Also, info on Distributors for "Lost In Translation" and "Eternal Sunshine" -- they were both PRODUCED and DISTRIBUTED by a company called FOCUS FEATURES - a subsidiary of Universal. Universal did some distribution on DVD in North America*

These are all "dicey" pictures this company is worth risking $ on:
Top Grossing for Focus Films

1	Brokeback Mountain___Focus___$83,043,761___12/9/05
2	Lost in Translation_____Focus___$44,585,453___9/12/03
3	Pride and Prejudice____Focus___$38,405,088___11/11/05
4	Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind__Focus___$34,400,301
3/19/04

The numbers are box office gross in the US. I don't know if they include DVD. Foreign distributors are other companies.

*Compare cost of production for "Eternal Sunshine" - 20 million; it doubled it's value. "Numb" only cost about 3 million or so. Why are they so concerned that this film won't make money? Cost of production for Brokeback Mountain (which I didn't think was good at all, but the gay theme drew people, I liked Heath Ledger a lot though) was @14 million. THAT film made out like a bandit making @ 5 times more than the initial investment! :shock: That is what we're dealing with here.

I was never interested in the business end of film, but I'm learning a bit now.*

I don't believe Insight Films which PRODUCED "Numb" is a distributor. If it is, they are arguing about risk/benefit.

*OK, I've satisfied my curiousity and am miserable. I don't know if a distributor is willing to risk a return. That is VERY low budget. I believe the actors took minimum pay, it was filmed in Canada, etc. It was a labor of love and that's what makes me sad. I see this on cable/TV Hallmark Hall of Fame, etc. I don't know. I want to be WRONG. Or it make take a lot of time to sell the idea.*

As noted, I'm dying for info and will try to keep this updated.
D 8)


----------



## coco33

When does this movie come out or is it already released?
Im in the UK.

Thanks


----------



## Dreamer

Dear cocofox,
Have a look back in the thread.

The film has been seen at film festivals. The producer is having trouble finding a distributor. It is in limbo now.

It's been seen at Tribeca, Cannes, and one other festival. No one has picked it up to be distributed in any way at this time.

Best,
D


----------



## coco33

Thats a pity, i really wanted to see it.

Hopefully with some luck someone will back it.

BTW thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Guest

It is a totall pity... it looked like a real fun film and also useful to get DR/DP across to people who aren't aware of it.


----------



## Dreamer

Latest update. The film IS making the Film Festival Circuit. Next stop ....

*The Sedona International Film Festival is proud to present the exclusive Arizona premiere screening of ?Numb,? starring Matthew Perry and Kevin Pollak on Tuesday, Aug. 28. There will be two screenings of the film at 6:00 and 8:30 p.m. at Harkins Sedona Six Theatres.*

http://www.sedonafilmfestival.com/

I still don't understand why more reviews aren't forthcoming. I'm not seeing critical reivews save one luke warm one on IMDB.

Also someone posted it "isn't really about DP, but about depression" ... who knows. As far as I understand they use the word repeatedly and have Dr. Simeon's book in there and are discussing it in a scene -- or something.

One step at a time.


----------



## Guest

Some one get in there with a video cam!... lol.


----------



## acts31920

Dreamer said:


> jc said:
> 
> 
> 
> unless people suffer from dp/dr they wont really take it in,sorry to sound negative but its a bit of a bubblegum life
> 
> 
> 
> JC, I agree. People won't get it. I know they won't. But what studio would distribute a totally depressing film about an illness no one even believes in?
> 
> Sad but true.
> 
> I am concerned. As I said, I've literally thought of writing a play about it. You can do a lot with a stage play. That's in 10 years however. There could be a cure then. Cough.
> 
> What I really like though, the more I watch it, is how he goes from doctor to doctor to doctor. Says to the pharmicist (who apparently becomes well acquainted with him), "I've never take an antipsychotic before. I'm not psychotic. I asked if I was psychotic. The doctor says no, if I ask if I'm psychotic, I'm not psychotic."
> 
> Harris Goldberg has been through the DP mill himself. I still give him tremendous credit for producing a film that will make no money. Also I believe it was filmed in Canada to save money. (Although that's a favorite place to shoot to save a buck in Hollywood anyway). I think the film cost about 3 million to make. You need a studio to back up that cost and that is NOTHING compared to so much crap out there.
> 
> Many CRAP films cost 40 MILLION to make. My guess is Perry took a cut in pay for this as well. Not certain of any of this, but this is what I'm guessing.
> 
> I am going to see Zodiac this afternoon. Refuse to go to the night performance, LOL.
> 
> Here's hopin'.
> 
> D
Click to expand...

The good thing about films like this one is that peopl ewho have it, may find out. I spent years hiding from it and lying to the shrinks for fear they would tell me I was crazy. I don't any more.

I welcome any movie that can help educate people.

There is lots of negative publicity. Take the publicity on Bipolar disease that's in the news. You'd think every person with Bipolar either kills or traumatizes their children, or commits suicide.

I hate the feelings this condition brings on. I have been in a daze for so many years now. I am learning the causes. Wish I would have known earlier. Probably wouldn't have accepted it though.


----------



## = n

I'm not expecting too much from this film now (in the media or as a work of art), but it would certainly be nice see. I'm sure it will trickle out into circulation somehow. Don't hold your breath. Who knows, maybe it will blow up and everyone will become incredibly interested in Depersonalisation. Ha.

If i see it i'll send letters of thanks to Perry and Goldberg.

I wonder if there are likely to be any London festival/arthouse screenings in the near future?


----------



## brandon

I am seeing the "Numb" movie and my wife and parents are coming too. I will let you all know how it is. I hope they get into dp and explain or show his view of dp. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Guest

brandon said:


> I am seeing the "Numb" movie and my wife and parents are coming too. I will let you all know how it is. I hope they get into dp and explain or show his view of dp. Hope you are all well.


Hoooooo Hah! Sounds great! I so want to see it.

*Also, last I heard "Numb" will be shown at the American Film Institute Festival in L.A. in November. Try to get a look at it then!*

Follow NUMB on the Internet Movie Database --

http://www.imdb.com You need to register to post on their message board.

D


----------



## Guest

*From The Hollywood Reporter*

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...onal/news/e3ia3615def51405dc365cc63d92dc5b4a2

*Peace Arch picks up 4 Insight Film titles
By Etan Vlessing 
Oct 17, 2007*

*TORONTO -- "Canadian mini-studio Peace Arch Entertainment on Tuesday said it has picked up the Canadian distribution rights to four movies from Vancouver-based producer Insight Film Studios.

Toronto-based Peace Arch said the multipicture deal includes the Matthew Perry-starring comedy "Numb," writer Harris Goldberg's directorial debut that is set for a North American theatrical release in 2008.*

Also on the Peace Arch slate is "When a Man Falls in the Forest" starring Sharon Stone and Timothy Hutton, which is set for a DVD release in Canada Jan. 8.

Peace Arch also picked up "Operation Espionage," a thriller starring Wesley Snipes that is in preproduction and is slated for DVD release next summer, and the Steven Seagal starrer "Higher Education," also in preproduction and set for a summer 2008 release.

The deal was unveiled by Tim Brown, president of Insight Film Releasing, and Berry Meyerowitz, president of Peace Arch Home Entertainment."

--------------------------------

I have no clue what this means in terms of release in the US or other countries. I never understood the business end of things. I still don't understand why Canvas is in some theatres trying to get into 200 more theatres. It's all about da' MONEY.

But this is great news! This is not a US Distributor thouugh. I don't know if this will be extremely limited release. My guess is yes, but it will be out there.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Guest

http://home.businesswire.com/portal...gId=1001376&newsId=20071102005958&newsLang=en

Well, as I read this, "Numb" goes to cable and DVD. I don't think it will be shown in theatres. Also the description is incredibly insulting. Yes, DP is such a humorous condition I'm rotflma. :roll:

Mentally healthy people do not UNDERSTAND or comprehend mental illness. I don't think unless someone has it experienced it can ever understand, and I suppose that isn't that surprising.

*11/02/2007
Business Wire
Image Entertainment Acquires US Rights to the Feature Film ``Numb,'' Starring Matthew Perry

Lynn Collins, Kevin Pollak, Bob Gunton, Helen Shaver, William B. Davis and Mary Steenburgen Co-Star in this Harris Goldberg Directed Feature

Home Video, PPV, VOD and Digital Rights Included in Agreement*

CHATSWORTH, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--"Image Entertainment, Inc. (NasdaqISK), a leading independent licensee, producer and distributor of feature films and entertainment programming in North America, today announced that it has entered into an exclusive distribution agreement with Numb Productions, Inc. to bring the feature film, Numb, starring Matthew Perry, to home video, pay-per-view, VOD and digital throughout the United States. The deal was concluded at the American Film Market in Santa Monica.

Hudson Millbank (Matthew Perry) is living in a dream, and it?s not pretty...but it makes for great laughs. *This struggling writer suffers from a wide range of psychological but hilarious disorders, all stemming from the strange relationship he had with his mother. Hudson?s worst problem is ?depersonalization,? a humorous condition that makes him feel disconnected from other people, the world, and even his own body.* He mopes throughout his surreal life until he meets Sara (Lynn Collins), a quirky but perfectly fit-for-him girl who helps to open him up.

Written and directed by Harris Goldberg (Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo), the film was produced in 2007 by Kirk Shaw and executive produced by Matthew Perry, Mary Aloe, Paul Schiff and Michael Baker for Fries Film Group, Insight Film Studios Ltd. and Redwood Palms Pictures.

David Borshell, Image?s Chief Operating Officer, stated, ?We continue to aggressively pursue films that in the short term enhance our new release schedule and in the long term build a library of rights that generate revenue across all formats and distribution channels. The acquisition of Numb fits perfectly into our game plan.?

Image will release the film on DVD and digital during calendar Q2 2008, with more details on the specific home video enhancements and bonus features to come. The agreement was negotiated with Lantern Lane Entertainment Ltd. and Fries Film Group. ...."
-------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm glad it will be out there, but ... well ... at the mo I have no comment. Except. I'm very glad this film was made, that blood, sweat and tears went into it, that Goldberg wrote about his own experience, and really needed to use comedy to bring this to the attention of people.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098

> Hudson?s worst problem is ?depersonalization,? a humorous condition


Pure hilarity :roll:


----------



## Conscious

Distributed by Fries..... http://www.friesfilms.com

Might get downunder one day.


----------



## Doodle

http://matthewperry.one-breath.org/numb ... s#more-472

Feburary 2008! Can't wait...


----------



## Guest

lol, hello there Doodle. Welcome to the site. Thanks for making us aware of it's release date. =).

Gawd, I can't sleep.


----------



## Doodle

You're welcome. I've been prowling around.


----------



## Guest

Doodle said:


> http://matthewperry.one-breath.org/numb-in-us-theaters#more-472
> 
> Feburary 2008! Can't wait...


Interesting. This will undoubtedly be limited release. I don't see how they can show it in more than the usual large venues. But I may be wrong.

It will be in NY, LA, Chicago for certain, but I imagine it will hit 200 screens versus thousands of screens for a big time Hollywood pic.

Well, I'll be damned. I hope to God that Matthew Perry on the interview circuit will pull people in. He's the ace-in-the-hole for that.

Ah, and it will have to be in Toronto, Vancouver, etc.


----------



## Conscious

Spoke with Aussie distributor. Going straight to rental DVD end Feb.


----------



## Guest

Yep, Definitely going straight to DVD in Australia, how do I know, I printed the DVD covers today.
What are the odds of someone with DP/DR printing the cover of the DVD????? :shock:

It is being distributed through Eagle Entertainment.


----------



## kendp

WHEN IS THIS COMING TO DVD :evil:


----------



## dunno

would it be translated to other languages? like spanish... ??


----------



## Guest

dunno said:


> would it be translated to other languages? like spanish... ??


I just had a look at the back of the DVD cover and it seems it is only in English.

It may be translated in the American release though :?:

Release date: To rent 27/02/08 To buy 27/05/08

http://www.eagleentertainment.com.au/shop/


----------



## Guest

Im still the same person said:


> Release date: To download 27/02/08 (Give or take five days) =OP


----------



## John_EU

Is NUMB available in Europe on DVD? This is a good film? Thx


----------



## Guest

How long have you been a guest for John_EU? lol... we're getting guest joining because of this film. ""Assumption""


----------



## John_EU

I'm member only one day, but i read some topics before two year. Is that possible? This forum is very good but i have very problem with my english.

Numb looks as good film and so one film about DP/DR what i know.


----------



## Guest

Yes the site has been going for some years now. What is your native language? There might be another DR/DP fourm in your language, because at the moment, you can't fully express yourself.


----------



## John_EU

I'm from Czech Republic. I can understand, but i have problem with English grammar, so i write how i can.

So sorry when do you not understand what i write 

I'll do my best write well.


----------



## Guest

Czech Republic you say? Cool =). Oh don't worry about your English with me, i'm dyslexic (I have problems learning languages, including my own). I understand you very well =). You're doing excellent with your writing already.

 Catch you later.


----------



## Robsy

Haha, I was a little skeptical about watching this trailer as Im really struggling with my DP/anxiety, but it made me chuckle - how can we watch the full film?

Hello to all fellow DP sufferers out there, just think when we come out of his, we are going to have a much greater awareness of the world, maybe this will be a great gift at the end of it all.

Robyn xx


----------



## present

Is it out yet. Would really love to see it.


----------



## 17545

Yeah, what happened to this movie? When is it coming out?
I want to pirate it.


----------



## Conscious

So did he actually recover in real life or just in the film?

C


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Sooo whatever happened with this movie? Did it disappear into oblivion too?


----------



## Guest

I believe will be out on DVD this month. Just too hard a sell.

Also, the writer/director, Harris Goldberg is not recovered. I don't know what happens at the end of the film. Hollywood always likes a happy ending, but I hope he stayed true to his own story. That is apparently really Goldberg's real life.

Again, last I heard, he's been suffering quite a long time. He has raised some awareness. Bless 'em.


----------



## Guest

I look forward too it... it will be the first DVD I will buy for years.


----------



## Soma

I don't know why, but I'm relieved somehow that it doesn't get a general release. Personally, I think that a film such as this needs to be sought out, rather than goes relatively unnoticed in the multiplexes. Lets face it, what would be the marketing on this little gem if it was intended for a wider audience? Do you think it will be honestly addressed?


----------



## Surfingisfun001

All I know is it doesn't seem like we are being sought after or even known about.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

i think ive posted this somewhere else but i cant find it. sorry if this was already mentioned
but when is this film comming out? id love to see it.


----------



## jc

acording to this released 7/7/2008

http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/4949662/Numb/Product.html


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

still a while, thanks jc


----------



## Guest

Finally........I Grabbed a copy of Numb from the rental today.
So anyone who is in Australia, it's now out on video.

Will let you know what it was like.


----------



## Guest

I finally managed to watch it last night......... :roll: 
I have to say I found it boring to watch, it's your typical boy meets girl with a difference, the only difference is the boy has DP.
I felt like I had read the script a hundred times, in fact I have.........on here.
Sure it highlights the frustration of suffering DP, it even shows the book feeling unreal in one scene, for about 3 seconds :| 
If you are hoping to find some sort of hope in this film don't watch it.

If I had to rate it out of 10.....I would give it a 3

I will add though, like I said above.......I think I found it so boring because it was so familiar, it would be good for your family and friends to watch though, to give them a better understanding of what Depersonalization is like.


----------



## Crumbles

Im still the same person said:


> I finally managed to watch it last night.........


*cough* upload it online somewhere *cough*

What? Who said that?


----------



## Guest

Tell me how and I will *cough*


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

1. download utorrent
2. follow these steps. (http://torrentfreak.com/how-to-create-a-torrent/)
3. Upload the torrent file to "https://www.dropboks.com/" or somthing similar (because the torrent will be verysmall)
4. post it here
5. we all share it by downloading off of eachother


----------



## Guest

Bad people! :mrgreen:

I last read it will be available for US DVD rental on May 18, 2008. This is ridiculous. It is on one of Matthew Perry's websites/fansites. It was also noted on the Internet Movie Database. Just read that today. Man things come in ... torrents. :|

I'm sorry to hear it wasn't a good film, just as a film. No wonder it didn't receive a distributor. Wow 3/10. I wonder if I even want to sit through it. I HATE bad movies, I don't care what they're about, LOL.


----------



## Guest

OK, this is from a Matthew Perry fansite. I figure one can follow this for more Numb info. It has the DVD cover.

http://matthewperry.one-breath.org/numb-dvd-cover

The DVD release date is set for the 13th of May 2008. (I think this is a US date) ... ?

I still give the writer/director Harris Goldberg much credit for making the film and getting it out there. One step at a time.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

thanks for that. but he already has it ?

thats kind of dumb, oh well.


----------



## kdogg1976

I thougt the movie was pretty good kinda did hit a quite few similar spots but still i don't think anyone but DP sufferers are really gonna grasp the whole point of the movie... Sad But True but i hope it really gets us put on the map a l;ittle better...

Dogg


----------



## Surfingisfun001

hey I want to watch this movie illegally on the internet but I have a mac is it possible? if so how do i do it?


----------



## DRyan

download bitcomet, go to torrentpond.com, and search "numb". Hopefully you wont have any router or firewall problems. If you do, you'll have to read into it.


----------



## DRyan

i just started downloading it now.. tomorrow I'll let you know if it is legit.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

cool


----------



## DRyan

it is. I'm watching i now.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Cool I'm guna try to download it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Does it not work for a mac?


----------



## igidude

Whe does this film come out?


----------



## DRyan

If I'm not mistaken, its already out in Australia, but will be out for us in may?

I don't know what problems you'll run into with mac. All of these downloaded movies work on VLC media player, a free-to-download program, but I think macs might have problems with compatibility. Google it.


----------



## jesse.riddle

Numb is now currently available on torrent sites. It was leaked from a DVD Screener, so you get a black and white video every 1/2 hour or so. Please visit http://www.scrapetorrent.com and search for Numb and then filter results my video/movie. Its a winner, I am so glad I pre-ordered it. It fits me and probably everyone else in this board to a T.

Thanks everyone,
Jesse R.


----------



## Guest

Still gonna wait for a dvd clone of it... or even HD DVD/Blue ray.


----------



## DRyan

It looks fine, and I mean if your watching this to be entertained, your probably going to be disappointed. The torrents out now should do the trick, I think.


----------



## Soma

From what I saw of the extras to Zodiac, there was a hell of a lot of green-screen on the exteriors and the most impressive sequence I thought was the birds-eye view of the taxi going through San Francisco -- blatantly CGI, but very naturalistic. You know, that film only got nominations over here for Empire magazine, voted by the readers? Go figure.....Can't wait for the release of Numb this side of the water.


----------



## EverDream

I watched the movie. I was a little disappointed. I could identify sometimes with the character, but I don't think it reflect what dp is really like. And the movie itself was lame and boring.
Still, there were some nice parts on the movie and it's good to know there is a movie that relate to dp. Watch it anyway, but don't expect for too much.


----------



## Guest

I watched it and it didn't explain really the struggle that one feels when experiencing dp, it didn't show what it was like really... I bet that this is what normal people see us as when we try to explain it to them.. They see us as normal


----------



## Guest

I see haven't got round to seeing it yet... I watched cloverfield and the mist the other night... really good films.


----------



## jchebert1979

I just watched numb and I agree with one of the other posts I saw in that it doesn't quite portray the DP experience. I still like the movie though. Besides, who would really want to watch a movie about the true DP experience. How depressing.


----------



## Ree

Just bought the DVD today. I really loved it. I did EVERYTHING he did in this movie. Smoke pot, panic attack, study @ sinai. However I do not have a love story happy ending  I wish we could all have OUR stories of how we think we got DP made into a movie.


----------



## Guest

I also did the exact same thing he did in the movie, however klonopin worked for me, it really bothered me when the therapist was like, "harvard, all idiots" i'd be dead without that drug, but also, another thing that bothered me, is if you go on IMDB, and read some posts, now everyone who watches that movie thinks they have it. I'm quick to reassure people, they'd know if they had it.


----------



## Esoterigasm

This movie, which I have yet to see, I found out about only a few hours ago while checking out DVD releases of the last year or so. Somewhere in the synopsis, I read the words "Depersonalization Disorder" and looked it up on Wikipedia. In the symptoms section, I was astounded to find the most concise and accurate description of THE problem that's been plaguing me since about the age of 10. Talk about raising awareness. I then stumbled upon this Forum, and bingo-bango, I'm posting a message.

Now what?....

I've seen several shrinks, all of whom seemed patronizing, dismissive, or else disinterested, like they had bigger fish to fry. I've tried Paxil, and that was just a big mistake. I've tried Meditation, and felt my mind, painfully and mysteriously, ready to implode- it scared me more than anything in recent memory, and I get anxious pretty easily. I've tried exercise, but it only improved my state of mind for an hour or so after a workout.

All I really want out of life is my passion and concentration back. I'm an artist and writer and I can't concentrate for much longer than an hour, when I can muster the will to start. With my writing, it's like pushing a boulder uphill. With my art, I'm so hyper-aware of every pencil gesture, I can't finish a simple drawing without frustration and eventual abandonment of the project.

Any suggestions for an overly cerebral, cynical, atheist bastard??????


----------



## Krisman

Finally I saw the movie (thanks Ares! I dislike piracy, but what the heck. I'm positive that it will never be released in my country. And BTW, if you'll try to download from Ares, search for "Numb 2007", or you will find a popular sci-fi movie with the same name. The Ares version is in xVid format - get the CODECs! - and it looks great, almost like a DVD.)

OK. Here's my review.

For a "normal" person, I bet he/she will say that it's a good movie (8/10), but for a DP one... well, just 2/10.

Why? It's just - like another poster said - a "boy with problems meets the girl of his dreams and she saves his life".

But let's face it; portraying DP in a movie is almost impossible. In fact, Hudson (the DP guy) looks more like a person with depression than one with DP.

Another problem is that - after starting his DP "because" of pot - he finds out that his illness was called "depersonalization". Almost immediately. Man, it took me from age 9 (when my DP started) to age 25 to find out what was the name of this f00king mental disorder. And - on the other side - it took me some more years to find a DP forum like this one (any of my shrinks did know the name of DP in english - go figure -, so it was hard to find DPSelfHelp on the Internet).

A girl? Yeah, all of my relationships have been crap. OK, some great moments (especially on the sexual side), but crap anyway.
And maybe my relationships have been a disaster 80% because of DP, but because I'm a neurotic as it gets too (but a funny neurotic one, LOL).

But well, back to the movie.

The acting is great, the girl is hot, and the movie has awesome funny scenes (I loved - and I don't know if it was on purpose - a scene when Hudson discuss how much he smokes (cigarettes)... with the X-Files' "Cancer Man" actor, HAHAHA. That was funny indeed, lol).

Anyway, I STILL agree that meeting a special girl can make everything (including DP) better. I'm very romantic, so I'm positive about that.
But I have been without a girlfriend since five years (yeah... FIVE years without sex, and I don't even jerk-off).

Well... five years without sex. Five years (and almost my whole life)...
numb.

PS: I don't want to be a spoiler, but the main character dies at the end of the movie (HAHAHA, just kidding. I know; stupid joke lol).

Krisman-


----------



## Robsy

I havent seen this move yet and you know what? From reading all these posts I dont intend to. Im not one to follow the critics advice but this time Im friggen angry.

From what I can gather from the movie, they really have not portrayed DP as the hell that it is. It seems like another film where boy meets girl and then theres the happy ending, just another mainstream bullshit movie to make money as thats what "the public" like to see.

Well screw that. Why can't the film have been like "Awakenings", fair enough we do not have that partiuclar illness (some of us might) but that was a serious film and really go in touch with my emotions and helped me understamd the pain that people go through not just the person suffering, but their family and their friends.

Instead it seems Dp was taken lightly and something like love could save you from it. Nice idea, but if that was the case Id gladly go out and go on a search for it as Im sure most of us here would.

Why must they make movies these days for the audiences. I much more enjoy watching foreign films these days,Amelie, Life is Beautiful and the like..

What annoys me more is, isn't the director of "numb"is a former dp sufferer? Surely he would know that the concept behind his own film was bullshit. Yet he still wanted to make it into a typical hollywoode saga. What an asshole, he had the chance to make a film that could really really get the message out there and he blew it.

I dont intend to watch it for these reasons.

Someone please correct me if my pre-judgement is incorrect.

Rant over!

RObs x


----------



## voidvoid

I think it portraied DP good enough for people to get the general idea, but it was indeed a bit too "hollywoody" with the lovestory and all. I still recommend it to everyone I know, Matthew Perry is kindof my hero after making this movie. He has been suffering in real life aswell.

You should check out his other new movie called Birds Of America, which was good.

imdb.com/title/tt1029134/ (the forum tells me im still too much of a newbie to be allowed to post complete links)

Dont think its out in retail yet so this line of text might help you in your search for it 

"Birds.of.America.DVDSCR.XviD-PreVail" and Numb "Numb.2007.Limited.DVDRiP.XviD-iNTiMiD"

To view videomedia on your PC you need the correct Codecs and Players, install this little free pack and you will never have problems viewing anything on your pc again.

cccp-project.net


----------



## Krisman

Robsy said:


> Someone please correct me if my pre-judgement is incorrect.


By your comments, anyone could almost think that you ACTUALLY saw the movie.
But rent/download it anyway; it won't hurt you. And I'm positive that you will write a very good review about it. And a more extensive one  .

Krisman-


----------



## Robsy

haha ok i will download it, whats a good link?

i get very touchy about movies, i just love them ! hehe x


----------



## Krisman

Robsy said:


> ok i will download it, whats a good link?


I downloaded it using Ares. The movie is in xVid format (get the CODECs), so the quality is almost 99% like a DVD.

As I said in another post, search for "Numb 2007", or you will get a sci-fi movie of the same name ("Numb").

Krisman-


----------



## SistA HazeL

Hey!

I saw the reviews for this movie and now I am interested in watching. Gr8 to read other people's views about the movie.

I agree the whole romantic thing being too hollywood.

Happy Birthday to Krisman btw


----------



## Krisman

hazelnutta said:


> Happy Birthday to Krisman btw


Hey thanks, hazelnutta!! 

Now just PM me and I will give you my address, so you can send me a gift, lol

Krisman-


----------



## SistA HazeL

Krisman,

I'd be happy to send you a gift 

Oh i see you're from Chile. Feliz cumplea?oz se?or


----------



## usedtobe

I Saw it last night and I liked it quite a bit. It was generally a good movie and

It doesn't provide the answer to our DP/DR problem that we all seek, but I could relate to the character quite a bit. Except that I don't know how he even had the courage to go up and go out with girls. I would find that incredibly hard to do, just go up to strange women and start talking with to them. I used to be able to do that, but ever since I came down with this (I say it like its a cold or something :roll: ) I have lost all confidence, sense of self, and don't know what I even think most of the time. It would make that almost impossible for me to do.

I'll watch it again. It was generally a good movie, and I even laughed a couple of times.


----------



## peachy

see i disagree. i think there have been many films that have made it great in hollywood that were quite dark and sinister, such as A Beautiful Mind. yeah that would have been harder to watch but don't you feel it would have better portrayed what we are going through? i just don't think the film went in the direction i would have hoped for. seemed like a rip off of Garden State. but...it's entertaining and has funny dp jokes and lynn collins is awesome in it.


----------



## mixmastermc

i considered making my family watch it, until i saw the scene where he's watching the porn talking about sexual dysfunction. awkward!


----------



## jessiebee

When I found out about dp, I found out about the film and bought it. I'd been trying so long to explain to my boyfriend how i've been feeling that I thought we could watch it together and that would make him understand.
I've only just figured out that I have dp and so spent most of the film crying (I'm really not normally a crier!) because some of the things hudson was saying were so spot on. Unfortunately, I still don't think my boyfriend understands. He said he liked the film and was laughing at the jokes in it (whereas I was laughing at different points when I saw Hudson doing things that completley mirror what I do). Like Hudson says in the film "I can't explain dp to you because you don't have it".
I watched the making of the film too. The director was pretty spot on to be honest. He was saying that after every take he was telling Matthew Perry to make it smaller. Perry was saying how he felt like he wasnt doing anything and was being boring, but was still being told to make everything smaller.
Funny thing is though, I was so dp'd when I was watching the film, I didnt actually take it in properly!!


----------



## jessiebee

Just came across this on imdb and it just completley sums up the film for those of you who are sceptical about watching it.
Its so spot on!!

JeffAbu Blog: Numb is, in reality (or unreality) a wake up call There are movies that, in time, garner a cult following, for reasons most people can't fathom, or don't care too. This is likely to happen with Harris Goldberg's "Numb." The scant reviews emerging from the Tribeca Film Festival thus far have pointed out that the script is pretty much autobiographical, based on Harris Goldberg's own experience with something called Depersonalization, triggered by pot. Sounds like a pretty extreme and rare reaction to weed, and a pretty weak premise on which to base an entire movie, right? No. Just the opposite. Depersonalization Disorder is something quite real, and a condition that, incredibly, affects more people than either schizophrenia or bi-polar disorders. Yet few people, even relatively few health professionals have ever heard of it. It can be triggered by various forms of stess or trauma, as well as things like LSD and marijuana. The confusion, frustration and inability to deal with "normal" life that often marks DPD is portrayed beautifully by Matthew Perry, whose eyes, at times reveal the void left behind by a soul that has simply disappeared. Lack of affect, "numbness" is just one of many symptoms of depersonalization, but it is likely the one most movie viewers can relate to, and perhaps, the simplest to portray. In this sense, Harris Goldberg has wisely avoided extensive diving into the fearfully negative and hopeless waters of DPD. Instead, he gives us important glimpses into the overall angst of the condition as well as the sufferer's desperate efforts to resume a "normal" life. And he manages to do this within a comedic context. DPD is NOT depression, you see, nor is it humorless. People with the condition are often highly intelligent, and more often than not, they can exhibit extreme insight and a biting wit, simply because their ego, or lack thereof, never stands in the way. Ultimately, this film marks the very first mention of Depersonalization Disorder on the big screen. It is the first depiction of someone who has it. On top of it, Goldberg has generously shown Perry reading the only authoritative book on the condition "Feeling Unreal" right in the middle of the film. Creating this film, which is funny and highly entertaining by any standard, marks a singlar act of courage on the part of the writer/director. According to Hollywood: Everyone knows that pot is always harmless, right? Wrong. According to the medical profession: Depersonalization is just a symptom of some other condition, right. Wrong again. Goldberg has, if nothing else, boldly stated these truths by tickling the funnybone rather than the temporal lobe. Literally millions of people already know these truths, and therein lies the film's audience, for a long long time.


----------



## invisible.ink

Loved this movie. I bought it primarily for my husband to watch and it did give him a better sense of what I'm going through.


----------



## Adem

finally saw it , it was a great movie, ending sucked , this movie is only good for if you need help describing someone what you are going through....


----------



## egodeath

Okay movie.
DP was only used as a device to motivate relationships.
I feel like the first movie about DPD shouldn't be a romantic-fucking-comedy.


----------



## Miniskinny

I just saw this movie several days ago, and really enjoyed it.
I recently told my younger sister (19) and my older brother (22) about my disorder, and I'll be having them watch it sometime here to try and give them some insight into it. 
The first half hour of the movie was pretty much my exact experience. Interestingly enough, I had a sort of re-personalization after I watched the movie. It was very refreshing, and helped me kind of give humor to my condition. 
Despite my annoyance with the movie's focus on romance, I truly enjoyed that the disorder was given a spotlight for at least a good portion of the film


----------



## amandamac

I saw this movie with my boyfriend. I hoped maybe it would help him understand what I was going through and I think it did a little bit. He was asking me questions and bringing up things from the movie for a few days. I'd recommend seeing it with the people you're close to that you're trying to explain your feelings to.

I actually watched this during my brief remission from March to August and was afraid it might be a trigger, but it wasn't.


----------



## Matt210

Finally got around to watching this.

In terms of an objective movie - judging it from how it performs as a film, it was mediocre at best. I don't think I would have liked it at all if I didn't suffer from the disorder.

However, in terms of its portrayal of DP - I honestly don't think they did a bad job. I didn't go in expecting a documentary on DP (and I didnt want one). I knew it was a romantic comedy and I was surprised to find they gave DP quite a bit of the spotlight.

The movie was accurate for the most part: It got the drugs and the predisposition part down pat, they succeeded in portraying Matt Perry's character as a remotely normal guy despite his condition, they focused on a lot of the symptoms, they mixed some medications in there, etc. I honestly didn't even mind the love story as it is absolutely true that finding a relationship that works can be a cure for DP.

There were some things I didn't like. These include how they didn't demonstrate WHY the relationship helped him. If I didn't know anything about DP and watched it I would assume that he would just live like that for the rest of his life, but that was magically okay because he was in love. I also didn't like the consistent scenes of him just staring at a fork, or his hand, or a chip in public. I know we all get tripped out over the reality of our own existence and the reality around us - but that just seemed stupid to me.

Finally, I didn't like how they made medication and therapy out to look like a joke. That to be okay we need to say goodbye to the doctors, cut ourselves off our medication, and just go live life. It holds truth to an extent - so much of what we do in getting better is getting involved in our own life - not using meds and therapy as a crutch. But there is nothing WRONG with either of them, they HELP us, and they can be reliable tools in coping and improving our conditions.

But overall, I would show this movie to friends and family to show them what it is like. I'd give them some cautions about how accurate it is, but I wouldn't feel uncomfortable showing it to anyone. Decent job for awareness of DP.


----------



## Do.I

I'm so glad they made this film. I saw it advertised on Virgin Media to rent, and being a huge Matthew Perry fan I gave it a try. OK, the film could be more interesting, but being interested in psychology it kept my interest (too much use of the word interest in that sentence but never mind). It was also the first I had heard of DP. I could relate to Hudson instantly. The spaciness, watching anything on TV that's dull to try and make him sleep. The leg twitch I found hysterical because it reminded me of my brother yelling at me for annoying him with it. The Lying in bed for ever. Running away from social situations... I could see a lot of myself in Hudson and that is what brought me round to DP. It started so long ago that previously I had just assumed it was normal not to feel normal. I just figured everyone else was just dealing with it better than I was. Anyway, I am really grateful for this film, and even if the general population don't enjoy it, it is the most valuable DVD in my expansive collection. (I buy so many DVDs just to kill the time!)


----------



## illogik01

Finally got around to watching it. I wasn't suprised it didn't exactly capture what it was like to have dp. How could you possibly put something that abstract on film. It had as many "man stairing at a fork going wtf?" shots as Lord of the Rings had "close up of the one ring in palm" shots. Movie making is a visual medium but i think the exposition of the illness could have been handled slightly better in verbal form.

Overall i think it did us great justice. It seemed to detail my experience to a tea. The pot smoking, the bewildered doctors, perplexed loved ones, avoidant behaviour etc.

I had a good laugh when Perry first found out he had "depersonalisation" and just HAD to tell everyone about it. Who here didn't talk everyones ear off when they found out what the had. One thing i didn't find very appealing was the portrayal of the research team. Does anyone know if the screenwriter had any first hand experience dealing with actual researchers ?

The character did seem to have some relief in at the end of the film. This kind of appeared to be a "loved conqured all" type of thing but his remitance seemed to be because he stopped looking inward, accepted he was going to be dealing with this in some way shape or form for the rest of his life, and decided to do his best and moving forward. I wish this was a little better portrayed because i think this attitude benefits us.

Overall i must say the screenwriter done an incredible job, i wish i had 1/8 of his talent. Matthew Perry was absolutly incredible giving us charm and wit but also showing us the flawed aspects of our personality that this terrible affliction can bring out in us.


----------



## Ty010

This movie fucking sucked.
In all aspects.


----------



## HereNotHere

I thought it was OK for a romantic comedy. But it was really slow to reveal the story. And I thought the dating his psychiastrist scenes were not funny or remotely believable and seemed demeaning to the psychiastrist as a woman. On the other hand, it didn't paint a very nice view of any of the psych people, male or female.

I felt really sad when he kept looking at pix of himself as a kid and he looked unhappy in every picture, like he was just realizing what a crappy childhood he had.


----------



## ZachT

Anyone know a link were i can watch the whole movie?

I love this movie, its one of my favs.

Thanks
-Zach


----------

